# 1997 altima ECM exchange



## vikeron (Feb 14, 2011)

If I want to interchange an ECM on a 1997 nissan altima, does it have to be reprogrammed/reflashed or can i just plug in the new ECM and go? I am afraid that if i disconnect the ecm and put the new one in, the car will fail to start up or even operate permanently. Should this be a concern if i do the interchange?


I actually have 2 ecms. one is from an identical 1997 altima, same year, same model, same eveything. The other is from the same car, same body, but its from a 1995 altima. The wiring harnesses are the same, however, the letters on top of each ecm are different. I suppose i will try the 1997 one first. are they both compatible with my car and can i plug in and start without having to reflash/reprogram?


----------

